# Goopy eyes



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Owen has been getting goopy eyes lately. What could that be from? I know that one thing would be allergies, he is on RAW so... Another would be from getting something in there, but I don't see anything and I have flushed them out and it still comes back. I know, not an easy task to flush a dogs eyes out as they think that you are killing them, but you got to do, what you go to do!  
Any ideas of what could be causing this? 
Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The dogs got goopey eyes when they came back from the kennel, they have their bordatella, but they say it doesn't cover everything, and since it's a airborne virus it can be most every place. Since our dogs need to smell absolutely everything, I'd guess it something he contacted.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It could still be allergies, just to something in the environment. Fall is a very high allergen season...It could also be from an overgrowth of bacteria in the body that could come from the meat that you feed. Whenever our dogs eat meat that is a bit passed date they all get goopies, but then it goes away within a day or two.

How long have their eyes been goopy? And is it just one of your dogs or is it everyone (unless you only have one...)?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy gets terrible goopy eyes this time of year. They will actually get sealed shut with the goop. I get some eye drops at the vets called Neo-poly-dex and after two or three days the eyes are completely cleared up and I don't have to use it again for a long time. It is generic but I don't know if you need a prescription or not for it. You might be able to find it at a petmed site.

Now if I could just clear up her scratching and hot, itehy skin we would be all set!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> Chelsy gets terrible goopy eyes this time of year. They will actually get sealed shut with the goop. I get some eye drops at the vets called Neo-poly-dex and after two or three days the eyes are completely cleared up and I don't have to use it again for a long time. It is generic but I don't know if you need a prescription or not for it. You might be able to find it at a petmed site.
> 
> Now if I could just clear up her scratching and hot, itehy skin we would be all set!


It is a prescription drug. A vet has to write a precription for it if you go thru petmeds...a bottle lasts quite a while too.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> It is a prescription drug. A vet has to write a precription for it if you go thru petmeds...a bottle lasts quite a while too.



The bottle does last a long time. It varies tremendously in price. One vet charged me $36 for a bottle and another charged me $16 for the exact same size. Unfortunately he was the vet that I didn't like! It really does clear up her eyes better then anything else I"ve tried for allergies.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> It could still be allergies, just to something in the environment. Fall is a very high allergen season...It could also be from an overgrowth of bacteria in the body that could come from the meat that you feed. Whenever our dogs eat meat that is a bit passed date they all get goopies, but then it goes away within a day or two.
> 
> How long have their eyes been goopy? And is it just one of your dogs or is it everyone (unless you only have one...)?


Owen is the only one who eats raw, but I do have 2 other dogs in the house. The other 2 are fine, one being another EBT and then Titus, the Mastiff mix. When the goop started, none of them had been anywhere because it was raining alot. I guess that it could have come from the meat, (Not blaming it, nor am I going to quit) but he has had the wild boar meat for a while mixed with some chicken and fish (on different days of corse!). I have not had other meat lately and am in the process of moving again, so getting new stuff to fill the freezer isn't really an option. That is the reason that I am trying to go thru what I have and get it moved out before moving. 
Thanks for the responces. It is getting cooler around here, so, maybe all of that just adds up to goopy eyes. I will see if it goes away by the weekend.

BTW: I hate looking for a new vet. The last one I just went to said that the puppies that I had were all fine and dandy. Come to find out, one had water on her brain, one had a bumb leg that they don't know if it will continue to grow thru adulthood and the mom had a grade 3 heart murmer. The 2 puppies I asked about several times and the just said, well we will wait and see how they are in a week or two. 
On to the next vet, in search of someone who cares more about the animal then the money!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> When the goop started, none of them had been anywhere because it was raining alot. I guess that it could have come from the meat, (Not blaming it, nor am I going to quit) but he has had the wild boar meat for a while mixed with some chicken and fish (on different days of corse!). I have not had other meat lately and am in the process of moving again, so getting new stuff to fill the freezer isn't really an option. That is the reason that I am trying to go thru what I have and get it moved out before moving.
> Thanks for the responces. It is getting cooler around here, so, maybe all of that just adds up to goopy eyes. I will see if it goes away by the weekend.
> 
> BTW: I hate looking for a new vet. The last one I just went to said that the puppies that I had were all fine and dandy. Come to find out, one had water on her brain, one had a bumb leg that they don't know if it will continue to grow thru adulthood and the mom had a grade 3 heart murmer. The 2 puppies I asked about several times and the just said, well we will wait and see how they are in a week or two.
> On to the next vet, in search of someone who cares more about the animal then the money!!


No! I don't think that you should quit just from a bit of goop. Its just something that I have noticed in the past with our dogs. The goop could really be anything, but as long as its not foul smelling and green or persists for a LONG time, then I wouldn't worry about it. There is a chance that he has scratched his cornea on something, which can cause the eyes to get goopy, but just take him to a vet and see what they say. 

As far as looking for a new vet...call around a head of time and see if they will schedule an interview at no charge. If they can't give you ten minutes of their time for free then move on to the next one. That way you know that its not all about the money.


----------

